# P-40 in Flathead Lake, MT



## B29WereWolf (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm visiting family in Kalispell, MT and it was mentioned to me, while we were driving around Flathead Lake that during WW2 a P-40 had made a forced landing on the frozen lake. When the ice melted, the P-40 sank to the bottom. I'm curious to know if anyone knows the details about the airplane, or where it might be? I would love to read the official report on this, if there is one. I appreciate any replies.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2022)

I wonder if you can claim the salvage rights


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 12, 2022)

Check the local library for news articals regarding the event.
If you're lucky, you'll not only get a date, but the pilot's name.
Once you have those bits of info, you can search the MACR database (archives.gov) to get details of the aircraft.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2022)

Happy hunting... https://dailyinterlake.newspaperarchive.com/

Edit: Never mind, pay site


----------

